# Maple Wine Recipes, anyone??



## Kevinski324 (Jun 7, 2007)

I made Maple wine about a year ago, and it turned out excellent, but I just wondered what else can be done with the recipe.. I'm a curious person, I guess, and I like to try new things. Thanks.
Kevin


----------



## NativeMainer (Nov 14, 2010)

Would you share your recipe? I tried to make maple wine from maple syrup this spring and it came out almost tasteless. It's good to blend with other, sharper wines I've made, but not to drink on its own. I'd love to make a good maple wine.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 14, 2010)

Wouldnt mind seeing that recipe myself.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Nov 14, 2010)

I here you, My attempt came up short and Maple is to costly to waste


----------



## Mud (Nov 14, 2010)

You should be able to swap maple syrup for honey in mead recipes. I'd use grade B or C if available. At least use the darkest you can find. 

I used to live in north central PA. During the spring you could buy fresh maple syrup all over the place for about $45 / gallon. That's enough to do a 5 gallon batch at 12% alcohol. 

I miss living there. Off the top of my head I can think of 3 orchards and 4 sugar shacks within 20 miles of my house. And about 20 places where they'd let you pcik all the apples off their trees for the asking. Seriously 20. <sighs>


----------



## mfalenski (Dec 4, 2010)

*Maple Wine*

I live in Southwestern Pennsylvania and we have all sorts of really good maple syrup around us. 
Its about $40/gallon. There is a maple festival in the spring and there are all kinds of maple goodies!

I have made a few batches so far with D47 and Grade A syrup. I'd like to try a darker syrup this spring.

I have more info on my blog if youre interested...

letsmakemead.com/MeadBlog/?p=111


----------



## bruno (Dec 6, 2010)

I made maple sap wine 2 years ago that came out excellent. Jack Keller's recipe. It didn't taste anything like maple syrup, rather a spiced wine. If I recall, it took cloves and lemon zest. I wanted to make it again last spring but couldn't get any sap - it was a bad spring for the maple sugar makers around here.


----------

